# Super green super original paint



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 24, 2020)

Western flyer super original paint


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 24, 2020)

The wheel and tire combo really sets off that bike. Great choice!


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks they are felt rim's and a 7 speed internal gear with foot brake and a big drum up front built by cool rides dave marzen other than that all original and all electric works


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 26, 2020)

Man that looks nice! the wider tires really add to it!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 26, 2020)

@Roger honeycutt what's the info on the tires & are they readily available? I have a build I would love them on


----------



## JLF (Oct 27, 2020)

Sweet ride!  I agree, the wheels are killer!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 4, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Roger honeycutt what's the info on the tires & are they readily available? I have a build I would love them on



Looks like they say Vans on them, I wonder who makes them?


----------



## JLF (Nov 4, 2020)

CULT (BMX) makes Vans tires in 20”.  Ive never looked to see if they offer cruiser sizes?  Their website would show.


----------



## stoney (Nov 5, 2020)

Great bike, always loved the color combo on these Supers


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2020)

very cool with the new wheels and 7 speeds


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 27, 2021)

Incredibly beautiful.


----------

